# Please enlighten me ...



## DataMax (May 31, 2008)

I am 54 y/o, bought my 1st handgun the day I turned 21 ... have been shooting my whole life ... and have never owned and/or fired a Taurus handgun of any kind. I am for the first time considering the purchase of a Taurus firearm. The weapon under consideration is a PT 24/7 OSS.

As I have NO experience with Taurus firearms I am in serious need of enlightenment. Please tell me about quality, reliability, customer service ... have you been happy with your Taurus firearms, disappointed, or indifferent?

Anyone own a 24/7 OSS in 40S&W?

Please talk to me!

Thank you much,
mark


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

There was one of the gun mags that had a big write up on them here just a few months ago. From what I read in that they must be a fairly nice pistol. If you get one give us some pictures and a good range report. Good luck.:smt033


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's a write up about it on GunBlast.
http://www.gunblast.com/Taurus-OSS45.htm


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

I don't have the OSS, but I do have his little brother PT145. I like it and would love a OSS.


----------



## Taurus_9mm (Sep 17, 2007)

*I've owned several Taurus firearms over the years with no problems which is the reason I continue to purchase more. That being said, I don't have any experience with the 24/7 OSS but intend on getting one at some future point. Those on the Taurus board who have them seem pleased however.*

www.taurusarmed.net

www.gunnerforum.com

:mrgreen:


----------



## Concealed45_1911 (Jul 4, 2008)

Dad just got a 24/7 compact .40, I like it, trigger takes some getting used to (would do some tuning if it were mine) Its a true DAO so its a log heavy pull, but not so bad that you cant get used to it with practice.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

I have the 24/7 pro 40 and its a great pistol for the money. good quality. haven't dealt with cust service yet tho. I'd buy another but I've found my new fav pistol thus far being the xd9.


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

I bought a MillPro .40 and did not like it. My buddy bought one at the same time and his broke the first range trip (something to do with the firing pin taurus said). Also when I worked at a gun shop I saw three come back, two millpro and one 24/7 come back for various broken parts. Based on that I sold my Taurus for a Glock, I questioned its reliability. Lots of people have had zero problems with them, but lots have people have had zero problems with hi-point's too (doesn't mean I'm going to runout and get one). Just my .02 cents


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

I have a Taurus OSS 45ACP that I have owned since May and have fired about 500 rounds through. It has been a very good gun. I posted about it here, you should read that.

Haven't found much for sights/holsters. I have mine in a Bianchi M-12 for now.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

i had a pt145 .45acp and it was a great gun except for every time i fired the clip would fall out, it wasnt that taurus is a bad gun maker, i just got a lemon. personally if i were to get another cheap (price wise) gun it would be a taurus. i traded it in for a glock19c and told them not to sell that firearm to anyone cause it was broken. but all in all taurus makes a great gun.


----------



## z3ro06 (Aug 24, 2008)

Im going to shoot my PT945 .45 acp today for the first time, so ill let you know in a couple hours if i like it or not


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

YOU ARE 54 YEARS OLD...
YOU KNOW BETTER...

i am 58 years old - bought my first gun at age 21 and been shooting since
and never owned a taurus
you haven't bought one yet because you knew better - don't let yourself down


----------

